
How to take adavantage of crypto losses on your taxes before the new year - wiidude32
https://www.cryptotrader.tax/blog/how-to-handle-your-bitcoin-and-crypto-losses-for-tax-purposes
======
greenyoda
This is completely generic information on capital gains/losses (it applies to
any capital asset, like stocks or ETFs).

The whole point of this post is to advertise the crytotrader.tax service,
which seems useless: any generic tax prep software (TurboTax, etc.) can
generate 8949 forms and Schedule D automatically (as well as the rest of your
tax return), so why would you need any extra software to handle cryptocurrency
transactions for you? TurboTax can even import data directly from financial
institutions, and presumably the crypto exchanges provide a standard file
format that's importable directly into TurboTax.

> _This way you can skip the upcharge of an expensive “crypto accountant”._

Why would you need an expensive accountant? Trading cryptocurrencies generates
simple capital gains/losses just like selling any other asset. Any tax
software can handle this. Is there even such a thing as a "crypto accountant"?

